# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية السبت ١٦ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم السبت 16/11/2019


الصدي

المريخ يواجة الامتداد وديا مساء اليوم
الاحمر يخوض تجربتة الثانية بالاثنين وينتظم في معسكر مقفول بالثلاثاء
المجلس يكثف تحركاته لانهاء ازمة منجد
وهلال الفاشر يستضيف الفلاح بالنقعة

الزعيم

الجزائري : المريخ يدار بطريقة ( بدائية)
مجلس الاحمر يشيد بموقف محمد الرشيد ويؤكد عقد ميدو  حتي 2020
الفرقه الحمراء تبدأ اولي تجاربها الودية بمواجهة الامتداد عصرا .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد غيابٍ دام طويلاً..نيسلون في الخرطوم
 .
 .
 حطّ لاعب المريخ الغاني نيسلون لازيغلا رحاله في الخرطوم فجر  اليوم”السبت”، قادمًا من بلاده بعد غيابٍ دام طويلاً بعدما غادر لتجديد  جواز سفره.

 وبحسب الموقع الرسمي للنادي، فإنّ مدير الكرة بالمريخ أنس نصر الدين كان في استقبال اللاعب بمطار الخرطوم.
  وينتظر أنّ ينضم اللاعب إلى تدريبات الفريق، تأهبًا لمباراة الهلال  المقرّر لها الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد يوافق على التجديد للمريخ
 .
 .
 توصل المريخ لاتفاق مع اللاعب محمد الرشيد لاعادة قيده في الكشوفات  المريخية خلال الانتقالات المقبلة وتفيد المتابعات أن اللاعب توصل لاتفاق  مع ناديه بخصوص الترتيبات المالية والادارية










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القمة في مأزق حرج بسبب المنتخب
 ..
 .
 سيكون الجهازان الفنيين  للمريخ والهلال في مأزق محرج للغاية في مباراة القمة المحدد لها الثالث  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بالقلعة الحمراء وذلك بسبب عودة المنتخب الوطني  قبل (48) ساعة فقط من موعد المباراة، وهو ما قد يتسبب في تراجع كبير في  مستوى اللاعبين بسبب الإرهاق، اذ درج الدوليون على الظهور الضعيف بعد أي  رحلة خارجية للمنتخب بدرجة دفعت الكثير من المدربين لإبعادهم عن المشاركة  في المباريات التي تعقب عودة المنتخب.
 وسيكون المريخ الأكثر تضررا لوجود (6) لاعبين في التشكيلة الأساسية وهم أبوعشرين، أمير كمال، أحمد آدم، محمد الرشيد، محمد حامد التش ورمضان عجب.
 ويعاني المريخ من نقص حاد في صفوفه بعد أن خرج بكري المدينة من كشوفاته  وسقط محمد عبد الرحمن من حسابات الجهاز الفني تماما ويفقد الأحمر منجد  النيل للإيقاف ليكون جمال أبوعنجة أمام محك صعب سيفاقمه الضعف والتردي  الإداري الكبير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه الامتداد  استعداداً للديربي
 .
 .
 أعلن الطاقم الفني للفرقة الحمراء عن هوية النادي الذي سيخوض معه التجربة  الودية الأولى التي تجيء في إطار الاستعداد لمباراة القمة المقبلة .

  حيث اتفق الأحمر وعبر جهازه الفني ودائرة الكرة مع نادي الامتداد أحد  أندية الدرجة الأولى بالخرطوم للتباري معه اليوم السبت عند الساعة السادسة  بإستاد المريخ بام درمان.
 واتفق الطرفان على كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بقيام التجربة الودية وتم إخطار نجوم الفريق المريخي بموعد المواجهة،.
  فيما سيتم الكشف عن الفريق الثاني الذي سيلعب مع المريخ وديًا أيضًا بعد  الانتهاء من تجربة الامتداد، وسيكتفي الأحمر بتجربتين قبل مواجهة الهلال في  الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري حسب ما أعلن المدير الفني كابتن جمال  أبوعنجة.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسلم اللاعبين والجهاز الفني الرواتب
 .
 .
  قام رئيس  القطاع الرياضي الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى بتسليم اللاعبين والجهاز الفني  رواتبهم مساء الخميس وتأتي الخطوة في إطار سياسة تحفيزية وضعها المجلس حيث  قام من قبل بتسليم اللاعبين حافز مباراتي الفاشر عقب اللقاءين مباشرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة تسجيلات المريخ تؤمن على جاهد محجوب
 .
 .
  كشف مصدر مقرب  من مركز القرار بالمريخ أن لجنة تسجيلات المريخ امنت على تسجيل الحارس جاهد  محجوب في الانتدابات الشتوية بتوصية من مدرب المريخ وتفيد مصادر أن المريخ  قدم عرضا للاعب ويتوقع حسم التفاصيل المتعلقة بالجوانب المالية خلال  الساعات المقبلة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحاج ابوسوط: ابواواب مريخي اصيل ودعمه واجب كل مريخي
 .
 .
   قال الحاج ابو سوط رئيس رابطة المريخ ان الدعم الكبير الذي قدمه قطب المريخ  الشاب ابو اواب للمريخ بمبلغ مالي بمليار ونصف دعما لمسيرته رغم انه ليس  عضوا بالمجلس ولم يقرن دعمه للمريخ بتعيينه عضوا او في قطاع الكرة بين انه  من طينة المريخاب الاوفياء الخلص بعكس الرئيس الواليابي الذي رفض دعم  النادي مبينا انهم كمريخاب سيدعمون الشاب ابو اواب لو تقدم لقيادة النادي  في المرحلة المقبلة وكشف في حديثه لكفرووتر سعادته الغامرة بتضافر ابناء  المريخ لانقاذ المريخ ونقله لبر الامان مبينا أن المريخ يمر بمرحلة خطيرة  تتطلب تكاتف اهله خلفه حتى العبور الانتخابات وقال ان ابو اواب مريخي اصيل  ويستحق التواجد في منظومة المجلس القادم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والهلال يتنافسان على محمد عباس
 .
 .
 افاد مصدر مقرب من  مركز القرار بالهلال الابيض حصول لاعب الفريق محمد عباس على عرضين من القمة  وكشفت مصادر اعلامية ان هلال الابيض هو الظ±خر دفع بعرض لتمديد عقد اللاعب  لثلاث سنوات اضافية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع ساخن في اتحاد كرة القدم بالموظفين والعمال بسبب (الجرايد)
 .
 .
 عقد رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كمال شداد عددا من الإجتماعات مع  الموظفين والعاملين بالإتحاد لمعرفة من يسرب الأخبار والمعلومات للإعلام  مبديا غضبه علي الظاهرة التي وصفها بالدخيلة وغير الأخللاقية وذكر تضررنا  كثيرا من هذه الظاهرة التي باتت مهددا كبيرا للعمل.

  وهدد.شداد الموظفين بأقسي العقوبات حال الوصول لمن يسرب أسرار الإتحاد  ومعلوماته الخاصة (للجرايد) وكشف عن تدابير ستقوم بها الأمانة العامة في  الأيام القادمة.
 من جهته قال أحد الموظفين والذي رفض ذكر إسمه خوفا من  بطش شداد وعقوباته ماهي الجدوي من الإجتماع مع الموظفين وتهديهم بالعقوبات  وعلي شداد ان يعالج مشاكل إتحاده وان الموظفين
 والعاملين لا دخل لهم  بتسريب أسرار الإتحاد لأنهم لا يعلمونها وأن كل الأخبار السالبة التي نشرت  في الفترة السابقة من سربوها معروفين ولكن شداد.لا يستطيع مواجهتهم وقال  كيف للموظفين والعاملين ان يحصلوا علي الاسرار والإجراءات كلها تتم بعيدا  عنهم ودعا شداد لترك العمال والموظفين (المساكين) في حالهم واابحث عن مسربي  الأسرار والمعلومات الحقيقيين وتساءل مصلحتنا شنو نسرب الأسرار متهما بعض  نواب شداد وأعضاء مجلس إدارته وموظفي مكتبه وشلته بتسريب الأخبار لمصالحهم  الخاصة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جنوب إفريقيا تختار ملعب اورلاندو لمواجهة السودان
 .
 .
  اختارت جنوب إفريقيا ملعب اورلاندو مسرحا لمواجهة السودان في الجولة  الثانية للتصفيات الافريقية المرشحة لنهائيات الكاميرون 2021 م وكان  السودان قد كسب ساوتومي برباعية نظيفة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب الأول يتدرب بجنوب أفريقيا واحمد آدم يتابع من الخارج
 .
 .
  أدى المنتخب الوطني الأول مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة جنوب افريقيا عصر الاحد  في الجولة الثانية من تصفيات أمم إفريقيا 2021م في ملعب أورلاندو  بجوهانسبيرج، وجاء مران المنتخب عصر الجمعة تحت إشراف الكرواتي زدرافكو  لوغاروشيتش وطاقمه المعاون، وقد أبعدت الملاريا نجم الرواق الأيسر أحمد  آدم(بيبو) عن المران بأمر طبيب المنتخب دكتور أنس خلف الله، وكانت الملاريا  قد أبعدت اللاعب عن المشاركة في مواجهة ساوتومي بعد مشاركته في الحصة  الختامية، وتبدو حظوظ مشاركة اللاعب في مباراة الأحد ضعيفة جدا ..
 منتخب جنوب افريقيا بالاحد، وسيختتم المنتخب تحضيراته بمران عصر السبت على ملعب المباراة ..
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مراجع شداد الخارجي يثير السخرية في ورشة الممتاز والوسيط وحلفا يتصدي له
 .
 .
 شهدت ورشة تنظيم مباريات الممتاز والوسيط التي نظمتها لجنة المسابقات  بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مواجهة حامية الوطيس بين المراجع الخارجي  للإتحاد حاتم عبد القيوم وعضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد نائب رئيس اللجنة  القانونية محمد سليمان حلفا عندما تحدث الأول قائلا أن سلطة التصديق المالي  في الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بموجب النظام الأساسي للإتحاد منعقدة فقط  لرئيس الإتحاد كمال حامد شداد وأنه المسئول الوحيد عن المال فرد  عليه محمد حلفا بالقول ما ذكرته غير صحيح وفند حديثه مستندا علي مواد  النظام وقال بان سلطة التصديق المالي هي سلطة الأمين العام حسن أبو جبل وان  المراقبة والإشراف قبل وبعد هي للجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة برئاسة  حميدتي وإستغرب لحديث المراجع وأضاف لا إختصاص للرئيس في امر المال لا في  النظام الأساسي القديم ولا الجديد المعدل في سنة 2017م فمن أين أتى المراجع  بذلك وطالبه بقراءاة مواد ونصوص النظام الأساسي وأن لا يتحدث عن جوانب لا  يعرفها.
 عدد من الدارسين في ورشة تنظيم مباريات الممتاز والوسيط سخروا  من حديث المراجع حاتم عبد القيوم وقالوا بأن راعي الضان في الخلا يعلم أن  حق التصديق المالي للأمين العام والرقابة القبلية والبعدية) للجنة المالية  وأثنوا علي موقف محمد حلفا الذي وقف في وجه المراجع الخارجي ورد عليه ردا  كافيا وشافيا حتي لا يتحدث فيما لا يعنيه وما لا يعرفه وأكدوا بأنه في وجود  كوادر قوية مثل محمد حلفا لن يتم الإلتفاف حول النظام الأساسي ولن تقوض  السلطات والصلاحيات ولن يصح إلا الصحيح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البوشي تشرف ملتقى الشباب والرياضة في الفترة الانتقالية
 .
 .
  تشرف الأستاذة ولاء البوشي وزيرة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية اليوم السبت  المنبر الإعلامي لحزب المؤتمر السوداني الذي يقيم ندوة تحت عنوان الشباب  والرياضة في الفترة الانتقالية وذلك في العاشرة صباحا بدار الحزب  بالإمارات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أعضاء اتحاد الكرة يطردون العواطلية والقوالين من مكتب شداد
 .
 .

  طالب عدد من نواب وأعضاء مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بضرورة  طرد (العواطلية والقوالين) من مكتب رئيس الإتحاد كمال شداد الذين يحضرون من  الصباح ااباكر ويجلسون في المكتب الرئيس (لا شغل ولا مشغلة) غير القولات  والتطبيل لشداد (فلان عمل وفلان سوي) ويعطلون دولاب العمل بالإتحاد.
  وأكدوا تزمرهم من شلة الرئيس الذين لا ينتسبون لإتحادات محلية ولا يعملون  في اندية الممتاز ولا علاقة لهم بالأندية في الدرجات المختلفة كل همهم نقل  الأخبار لشداد وإشعال الفتن بين الرئيس والعاملين بالإتحاد وذكروا بان  المصيبة في أن الرئيس يستمع إليهم بتركيز شديد ويصدق ما يقولونه له مطالبين  بحسم فوضي مكتب شداد.حتي يسير العمل بالصورة المطلوبة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يهاجم رئيس اتحاد مدني
 .
 .
 (حرش) رئيس الإتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم كمال شداد أندية إتحاد الكرة المحلي بودمدني علي رئيس مجلس  إدارة إتحادها عضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد نائب رئيس لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين معتصم  عبد السلام وقال لهم بالحرف ( شوفو زولكم ما فاضي للكورة وحيضيع مدني لأنو  مشغول بالتجمعات والتكتلات والدعوة لإجتماعات الإتحادات وتوقيع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يتلقي عرضا سعوديا
 .
 .
  كشفت مصادر اعلامية أن  الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم تلقي عرضا من الرائد السعودي ويخطط اللاعب  للانتقال للعب في السعودية وكان اللاعب قد تلقى عرضا من ذات النادي حينما  كان يلعب بالمريخ لكن الوالي اجل انتقال اللاعب وقام برفع راتبه من ثلاثة  الف دولار لخمسة الف دولار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غانا تشعل مباراة السودان وجنوب إفريقيا
 .
 .
  اشتعلت مباراة السودان وجنوب إفريقيا الاحد المقبل عقب الفوز الذي حققته  غانا على جنوب إفريقيا بهدفين نظيفين بكوماسي ويدخل السودان اللقاء برصيد  ثلاث نقاط واربعة اهداف






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للمشاركة ببطولة سيكافا للكبار في ديسمبر
 منتخب الشباب يبدأ التحضيرات صباح السبت بفرع الرياضة العسكري
 .
 .
 يستهل المنتخب المشارك في بطولة سيكافا تدريباته عند الساعة السابعة من  صباح السبت 16 نوفمبر 2019م في فرع الرياضة العسكري، وكان الكابتن محمد  موسى المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب قد اعلن عن القائمة التي ستشارك في النسخة  القادمة من بطولة التحدي لدول شرق ووسط أفريقيا(سيكافا)، مطلع ديسمبر  المقبل للمنتخبات الكبرى، وكانت لجنة المنتخبات قد قررت المشاركة بمنتخب  الشباب مزودة بعدد من عناصر الاولمبي، وبعض لاعبي الخارج، وقد**جاءت القائمة الأولية للمنتخب متألفة من (28) لاعب، هم:

 #*حراسة المرمى:
 ظ،/*محمد عباس ريحان – الجمري - (كوبر الخرطوم)
 ظ¢/**محمد النور – ابوجا - (الهلال الخرطوم)
 ظ£/**محمد عبدالله – كديابا - (الموردة الخرطوم)
 ظ¤*/***محمد عبدالله - ميقا - (الهلال كادوقلي)
 ظ¥/**اكرم محمد عبدالله**(حي الوادي نيالا)
 #*الدفاع:
 ظ،/**أحمد موسى - تمبش (الامل عطبرة)
 ظ¢/**موسى يحي (المريخ بورتسودان)
 ظ£/**أحمد إبراهيم - وضاح - (الهلال الأبيض)
 ظ¤/**عمار كنو - حتيتة - (النسور الخرطوم)
 ظ¥/ شيخ الدين محمد – الشيخ - (حي الوادي نيالا)
 ظ¦/**مؤيد عابدين (الهلال الأبيض)
 ظ§/*بخيت خميس (المريخ الفاشر)
 #*الوسط
 ظ،/**ابراهيم سليمان -كولينا- (الأهلي مروي)
 ظ¢/**التاج باشري (ود هاشم سنار)
 ظ£/**عماد الصيني (المريخ الخرطوم)
 ظ¤/**محمد الحاج حميدان – كومي -**(الاهلي شندي)
 ظ¥/***محمد مختار - بشه-**(الهلال الخرطوم)
 ظ¦/**وجدي عوض (الخرطوم الوطني)
 ظ§/**معتز هاشم -التوزا- (الخرطوم الوطني)
 ظ¨/**الفاتح جادين (حي العرب بورتسودان)
 ظ©/**مجدي عبداللطيف (المريخ الفاشر)
 ظ،ظ /**عمار ياسر (امبدة الخرطوم)
 ظ،ظ،/**محمود عبدالعزيز (الهلال كادوقلي)
 #*الهجوم*:
 ظ،/**عوض طلبه (الشرطة القضار)*
 ظ¢*/**الريح حامد ( الاهلي عطبرة)
 ظ£/**منتصر عثمان - النين-**(المريخ الفاشر)
 ظ¤/**محمد عباس- كنان- (الهلال الأبيض)
 ظ¥*/*منير موسى (ود نوباوي الخرطوم)










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب السودان يتدرب بجنوب إفريقيا وبيبو يتابع
 .
 .
  ادى المنتخب الوطني الأول مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة جنوب افريقيا عصر الاحد  في الجولة الثانية من تصفيات أمم إفريقيا 2021م في ملعب أورلاندو  بجوهانسبيرج، وجاء مران المنتخب عصر الجمعة تحت إشراف الكرواتي زدرافكو  لوغاروشيتش وطاقمه المعاون، وقد أبعدت الملاريا نجم الرواق الأيسر أحمد  آدم(بيبو) عن المران بأمر طبيب المنتخب دكتور أنس خلف الله، وكانت الملاريا  قد أبعدت اللاعب عن المشاركة في مواجهة ساوتومي بعد مشاركته في الحصة  الختامية، وتبدو حظوظ مشاركة اللاعب في مباراة الأحد ضعيفة جدا ..










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خبر تناولته وسائل التواصل المصرية بكثافة
 .
 .
 هل هو مفاجاءة المرشح ابو اواب ام هذا الخبر متعلق بوعد حازم ان الايام القادمه ستشهد احداث كبيرة في المريخ












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفــــر سليمــان

 وانطفأ شعاع الصحافة الرياضية
  • برحيل القامة الإعلامية .. أستاذ الأجيال المغفور له بإذن الله تعالى ..  أحمد محمد الحسن، يكون شعاع الصحافة الرياضية قد إنطفأ، وقد أوقده أول مرة  في زمان بعيد، عندما أنار دربها ومهده لأجيال نهلت من معينه.
 • رحيل  الأستاذ ..العلامة الفارقة في تأريخ الرياضة أحمد محمد الحسن، هو قفل لسفر  كامل، به كل تأريخ الأعلام الرياضي، كيف لا وهو من شهد الشهقة الأولى لها،  ورعاها حق الرعاية حتى آلت إلى ما وصلت إليه الآن.
 • عندما كنا في  بواكير الصبا، وعشق المريخ يتمدد في دواخلنا، ونتوسده أحلاماً في ليالي  الوجد، لم يكن لنا غير كتباته الأنيقة، وحروفه الراقية لتكمل لنا لوحات  باذخة الجمال يرسمها النجوم داخل الملعب، فتتكامل عندنا لوحة بهية أنيقة  ..ساحرة إسمها (المريخ)
 • كان يكتب (بإختصار) وقد كان أختصاراً يدل على  عمق المعنى، ورسالية المضمون، ليمزج كل ذلك في أدب رفيع، بعبارات ظللنا  نحفظفها عن ظهر قلب، وكانت تمثل لنا جزء من حبنا للزعيم.
 • من سحر  بيانه كنا نتمايل طرباً مع حروفه الرشيقة، تماما كما نتمايل طرباً مع  إبداعات النجوم داخل الملعب، فكان ذلك تماهياً بديعا، بين المكتوب على  الورق، وبين ما يقدمه النجوم على المستطيل الأخضر.
 • كنا في ذاك الوقت،  وعندما يحين موعد لنا مع الزعيم، ننتظر وبشغف كبير ما سيكتبه أستاذ  الأجيال، وكم كانت سعادتنا تتسع وتكبر، إن كان الموعد موعد إحتفال وأنتصار  وفرح، فما أحلى ما يكتبه ملك البيان وسحره، حتى وإن كان في أختصاره المحبوب  وبلغته الساحرة وتصويره البديع.
 • وعندما أستدارت الأيام ..وكتب لنا  أن نزامله في بلاط صاحبة الجلالة ..كان ذلك من أجمل ما أهده لنا القدر  ..وقد كنت محظوظاً بالتواصل المستديم معه، وظهورنا بجواره على أخيرة صحيفة  المريخ التي شاد مجدها الأول، وسقاها من معينه الذي لا ينضب ماء الحب  الزلال.
 • كنت مديراً لتحرير الصحيفة، وكان يتكرم علينا بصفحة أسبوعة  (سحر البيان) وكانت تحبر بمداد مختلف، فيها من الوقائع والأخبار ما أعتبره  فرصة طيبة للخروج بإنفراد وسبق صحفي يأتي من بين ثنايا تلك الصفحة والتي  كان يحرص على تسليمها بنفسه لنا ف إدارة التحرير...ولعمري هو تواضع يشبه  العظماء.
 • لا أنكر ـ بل أفخر إن قلت إنه كان قدوة حسنة تأسيت بها في  بدايات مشواري ولا زلت، وهو النأي التام عن التهاتر مع الزملاء، والمحافظة  على مسافة واحده بيني وبين الجميع، وأن يكون الإحترام هو السائد في كل  العلاقات!
 • لم نعهده إلا سائراً بين الناس بالحب والمعروف، وباحثاً عن  السلام في ارض المريخ، يهم بكل شأنه، حتى صار مرجعاً من أهم المراجع التي  يعتد بها، ويعتمد عليها في التوثيق لتأريخ المريخ الكبير.
 • هو جزء من  تأريخ المريخ وركن ركين من أركان النادي، ورغم هذا الأرتباط الوشيح، إلا أن  ذلك لم يصرفه عن قوميته التي عرف بها، فهو ومنذ بداياته الصحفية عرف  بالتوازن، ومنح المنتخب الوطني الأولوية وعنده الهم العام مقدم على الخاص،  لذا كسب إحترام الجميع بكل ألوان الطيف في مجتمع بالغ التعقيد، يصعب فيه  هذه الإتفاق والتلاقي.!
 • إنطوت صفحة عامرة من تأريخ المريخ، برحيل  أستاذ الأجيال، وأنطفأ شعاع من ضوء غمر أرجاء الساحة الرياضية، شغل الناس  في البدايات، وصار ملهما للأجيال وقدوة لها ومثال يحتذى وسيظل نبراساً يهدي  كل من يهوى المشي على بلاط صاحبة الجلالة، وإلى الأبد.
 في نقاط
 •  عجبت من الكابتن حمدان حمد الذي تم أستضافته كمحلل لمباراة السودان  وساوتومي عبر الأستديو التحليلي لبي إن أسبورتس، عجبت له وهو يحط من قدر  صقور الجديان وما بذلوه من جهد.
 • وصف حمدان حمد منازل المنتخب  بالمتواضع، وقلل كثيراً من الجهد والعرق الذي سكبه صقور الجديان ، وكسبوا  جولة بأحلى عرض وأجمل الأهداف.
 • الوكالات العالمية وصفت إنتصار منتخبنا بالمنطقي ..ووضعته ضمن إنتصارات الكبار، ولم يصفوا منازلنا بالمتواضع!
 • كنا في فترات مضت، نواجه منتخبات أقل بكثير من منتخب ساوتومي أو تضاهيه  من حيث ضعف التجربة (وليس ضعف المستوى الفني) وكم مرة تعثرت خطى المنتخب في  تلك المواجهات.!
 • ما قدمه نجوم منتخبنا من أداء أتسم بالجدية والرغبة  الكبيرة في تحقيق نتيجة عريضة إستغلال لظروف الضيوف يستحق الأحتفاء  والتقدير وليس البتخيس!
 • صدقا، نحن قوم لا نعرف معنى الفرح، ونبحث عن نواقصه بين ثناياه!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية @  د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 

 #صارع أبو همة يا أبوعنجة !!
  × تعد المباريات التجريبية في وسط الموسم عبارة عن مباريات تدريبية  توضيحية لبعض الجوانب الضرورية التي يحاول الإطار الفني بها التعرف على مدى  جاهزية عناصره المتاحة، أو بكلمة أدق معنى يتعرف على قدرات بعض اللاعبين  في الوظائف المتنوعة، ومدى قدراتهم على مواجهة لاعب الخصم ومن ثم إضافة  الفائدة لفريقه حسب توجيهات المدير الفني.
 × الرأي عندي هو، ان ما أقدم  عليه الأخ الصديق جمال أبوعنجة بمنازلة أحد أندية الدرجات الصغرى اليوم هو  عبارة عن مضيعة للوقت، وكان الأفضل أن يجري تقسيمة داخلية يتخللها الحماس  والتحدي بين اللاعبين.
 × لأنه من غير المقبول ولا المعقول أن تطلب  منفعة من ناقص ، وليس من الواقعية أن تقيس لرفيع بوضيع، فكرة القدم تقاس  بالمستوى والتصنيف وليس بالأسماء وهل الامتداد والزومة وجلاس وتريعة البجا  وما هو على مستواهم، فرق مؤهلة لتخدم فريق مثل المريخ يتأهب بقوة للديريبي؟
 × ما نعرفه عن جمال أبوعنجة هو الشجاعة والصدق، هذان الجانبان أكثر ما  يميز أبوعنجة عن غيره من المدربين الوطنيين،لأجل ذلك كنا نأمل أن يبدأ  تحضيراته للهلال بالأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني ومريخ السلاطين ومعظم فرق  الممتاز ستعطيه الإجابة التقريبية لمسار مباراة السبت أمام الهلال بالمريخ.
 ×أبوعنجة اليوم يمتلك أفضل العناصر، ما بجعبته أعلى وأفضل ما لدى صلاح  احمد آدم، ولأجل ذلك المطلوب فقط التأني والعمل الجاد وعدم لتباع أهواء  الإداريين.
 × لو كان الوقت وقت إعداد كنا وافقنا على أن يتم العمل  بالتدرج ولكنا نحن في عمق النشاط ولعب الفريق عددا كبيرا من مباريات الدرجة  الممتازة، فلا داعي للرجوع لصغار الأندية أبدا أبدا.
 × سيخوض الأحمر  مباراة خلال هذا اليوم فنأمل أن يخوض مباراة ذات طابع قوي يوم غد أو بعد  غد، ثم يواصل عمله الميداني بثقة ، فمباريات القمة لا تخضع إلا للصبر  والتأني ومراقبة التفاصيل التي قد لا يراها الإعلام ولا أهل التحليل  والتقييم، بكل تأكيد ويقين.
 × راعي الضأن في الخلاء يفقه تماما أن  المريخ لا مشاكل لديه في خطي الدفاع والوسط، ولكن المشكلة تتمثل تماما في  خط الهجوم رغم كثافة من يسمون أنفسهم بالمهاجمين بالكشف الأحمر.
 × علي  أبو عشرين هو الحارس بلا منازع، في قلبي الدفاع نجد أمير كمال متوهجا هذه  الأيام ، ونأمل أن يرافقه ويكون بجانبه عماد الصيني، فهو أقل أخطاء من صلاح  نمر والبقية، ولا حاجة للصيني في المحور بعد عود ضياء.
 × أما خط الوسط بكل وظائفه مكتظ تماما بالنجوم، فليس على جمال إلا اختيار صاحب الرغبة والهمة والسليم.
 × الهجوم نرى لو فضل اللعب كما كان يفعل غارزيتو أمام الهلال، بطريقة 4  ،3،3، لابد بد أن يكون تيري وشلش متقدمين وخلفهم رمضان عجب، أو عكس المثلث  ليتقدم تيري ويكون رمضان وشلش خلف تيري.
 × خلاصة القول هو، نحن نحلل  ونرسل ما نراه ولكن نؤمن ونؤمن على أن الأقرب والأفهم هو الجهاز الفني،  ولكن تبقى حلاوة كرة القدم في إثارتها وتفاعلها الإعلامي والجماهيري، ونسأل  التوفيق للمريخ.
 ذهبيـــــــــــــــات 
 ×بسرادق الراحل أحمد محمد الحسن قابلت أستاذنا محمود هساي بعد غيبة.
 × حكى لي عن مدى العلاقة التي تربطه بأهلي ركابية بارا.
 ÷ فأكثر الثناء على الراحل عمنا كرار إبراهيم فرح، وعمنا عثمان السيد، وأولاد عمنا الشيخ حاج محمود، خالد ومالك.
 × هساي رجل يقدر الروابط والصلات الاجتماعية، نسأل الله أن يتقبل منه ويمتعه بالصحة والعافية.
 × مباراة المنتخب السوداني يوم غد الأحد أمام أولاد مانديلا مهمة جدا لمسيرة المنتخب الوطني.
 × أولاد مانديلا تعرضوا للهزيمة من منتخب غانا وهذا يستوجب علينا الحيطة والحذر الشديد.
 × لو خرج منتخبنا بنقطة من هناك، يبقى حافظ بقوة على فرصته للتأهل للكاميرون.
 × نعم منتخب الأولاد قوي ولكن أيضا هزيمته ستفرض عليه اللعب معنا بقوة دفع مضاعفة.
 × مثل هذه المباراة تحتاج لجهاز فني حصيف يستطيع إدارة المباراة بذكاء حتى يحقق مراده.
 × المريخ بخير وعافية ولن يسخر بإذن الله مباراة السبت الأخضر.
 × كل عشاق الأحمر ترتاح ليوم السبت وتتفاءل به فهل يحقق لنا اللاعبون هذا الفأل الحسن؟.
 × رمضان عجب، التش، تيري ، الصاوي، ضياء، أمير كمال، الصيني، صلاح نمر،  بيبو، محمد الرشيد،أبوعشرين، هذه أسماء تؤرق جماهير الهلال كثيرا. 
 × لأجل ذلك ظللنا نطالع كل فجر جديد خبر لاعب متحكر في الأحمر يريد الذهاب للهلال.
 الذهبيــة الأخيــرة
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نسأل الله، النصر للمنتخب الوطني والمريخ السوداني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون ابو شيبة
 انتقال بعض لاعبي المريخ للهلال حقيقة 


  * انتشرت أخبار كثيفة عن نصب الهلال شباكه لاصطياد عدد من نجوم المريخ  سواء الذين انتهت عقودهم فعلياً أو الذين ستنتهي عقودهم في يونيو القادم.
 * مجلس المريخ ظل ينفي هذه الأخبار ويستخف بها.. ويؤكد إن مواقف لاعبيه المطلق سراحهم مطمئنة..
  * تسربت معلومات من أفراد في لجنة تسجيلات الهلال عبر أصدقائهم إلى مريخاب  (أصدقاء الأصدقاء) أكدت إن الهلال بالفعل رصد عدداً من لاعبي المريخ  للتعاقد معهم بل وتم التفاوض مع هؤلاء اللاعبين وتقديم عروض مغرية لهم.
  * وتفيد التحريات إن بعض لاعبي المريخ أبدوا موافقتهم للهلال لإيمانهم بأن  مجلس المريخ الحالي لن يقيمهم ولو بنصف المعروض لهم من الهلال.
 *  وآخرون قالوا إنهم في انتظار المريخ.. وإذا شعروا بعدم جدية المريخ في  إعادتهم وتقييمهم التقييم المناسب سيقبلون عرض الهلال لأنهم لاعبون  محترفون، وكل لاعب ينشد التقييم الأفضل في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية والمعيشية  الطاحنة بالسودان.
 * الخلاصة نؤكد لجماهير المريخ ومجلس الإدارة إن  مطاردة الهلال لعدد من نجوم المريخ حقيقة ووصلت مرحلة التفاوض وتقديم  العروض وموافقة بعض اللاعبين..
 * والكرة الآن أصبحت في ملعب مجلس  المريخ.. فإذا لم يتحرك المجلس سريعاً ويتعامل بجدية مع لاعبيه المطلقي  السراح وإذا لم يسعى لتأمين استمرارية لاعبيه وتوقيع عقودات جديدة معهم في  هذا الوقت فعلى جماهير المريخ أن تستعد لتلقي الأخبار الصادمة مع بداية  فترة الانتقالات التكميلية القصيرة في يناير بالنسبة للاعبين الذين انتهت  عقودهم على طريقة جمال سالم، أو الذين ستنتهي عقودهم لاحقاً خاصة إذا لم  يتم التجديد لهم مبكراً خلال الفترة التكميلية..
 * بهذا نكون قد  قمنا بدورنا كإعلاميين في تنبيه إدارة المريخ وأقطابه وجماهيره للخطر  القادم والذي يدخل ضمن حملة تدمير المريخ وتشليع فريق الكرة التي يخطط لها  نادي الهلال بالتعاون مع اتحاد الكرة الأزرق.. وإذا وقعت الواقعة وحدثت  الصدمة بعدها لا يحق لأي إداري أو مشجع أن يوجه اللوم لإعلام المريخ ويتهمه  بالتقصير والتضليل.. اللهم إني قد بلغت فاشهد..
 زمن إضافي
 * تراجع مستوى فريق الكرة بالمريخ كثيراً هذا الموسم.. بل هبط المستوى بنسبة 50% عما كان عليه في الموسم الفائت.
  * ولذلك لم يكن غريباً أن يودع الفريق البطولة الأفريقية من الدور  التمهيدي كالعادة، ثم الخروج من الدور الأول للبطولة العربية التي كان قد  وصل فيها إلى نصف النهائي في الموسم الفائت..
 * وعلى مستوى التنافس  المحلي لم يعد المريخ هو ذلك الفريق المهاب، حيث أصبحت فرق الممتاز الصغيرة  تستأسد عليه وتهزمه أو تجبره على التعثر.. ويكفي تعثر الفريق على ملعبه  مرتين على التوالي بعد أن عجز عن إحراز أي هدف طوال 180 دقيقة.. في وقت كان  يسجل فيه المريخ 7 أو8 أهداف في مباراتين على ملعبه
 * كل المؤشرات  تؤكد إن فريق المريخ سيعاني كثيراً في دوري هذا الموسم مالم يجد الفريق  اهتماماً ودعماً كبيراً خلال فترة التسجيلات التكميلية القصيرة في يناير..
  * التراجع الكبير لمستوى المريخ هذا الموسم أسبابه معلومة وعلى رأسها  فقدان الفريق لقوته الهجومية بإصابة هداف البطولة العربية محمد عبدالرحمن..  ثم المؤامرة التي تعرض لها قائد هجوم الفريق وروحه بكري المدينة من قبل  مشجعي الهلال المتربصين في لجان الاتحاد، وإكمال المجلس للناقصة بإعارة  اللاعب لمدة عام.. وكان بكري قد أنقذ المريخ من هزيمة مؤكدة في أولى  مبارياته الدورية أمام الأهلي مروي قبل أن يتم ذبحه.
 * ومن أسباب تدني مستوى هجوم المريخ تراجع أداء المهاجم الخطير سيف تيري نتيجة الظروف القاسية التي يمر بها..
  * ومن أسباب التدني الهجومي فشل المجلس في إضافة عناصر هجومية ممتازة طوال  موسمين بسبب الفلس.. ليضطر النادي إلى ضم مشاطيب الهلال مثل شلش الذي فشل  في تقديم أي شيء للمريخ!
 *  ومن أسباب تدني مستوى المريخ عدم  الاستقرار الفني.. ثم الخطأ الفادح للمجلس بالتفريط في ابن النادي المدرب  الشاطر إبراهومة.. الذي أنقذ موسم المريخ الفائت بإحراز بطولة الدوري من  عدم والتي لم يحلم بها أحد.. بعد أن تفاجأ النادي ببرمجة مباريات النخبة  وفريق الكرة غائب تماماً عن الإعداد والتمارين لتوقف اللاعبين بسبب  مستحقاتهم.. ليأتي إبراهومة ويقوم بدور المدرب والإداري والمعد النفسي  وحلحال مشاكل اللاعبين ويحقق البطولة بما يشبه المعجزة.. ومع ذلك لم يلق من  المجلس إلا جزاء سنمار!..
 * إعادة القوة والهيبة لفريق المريخ  يتطلب أولاً المحافظة على عضم الفريق ولاعبيه الأساسيين بتأمين استمرارية  المطلق سراحهم ثم دعم الفريق بعناصر جديدة ممتازة.
 * لكننا نشك في  قدرة المجلس الحالي على إعادة قيد المفكوكين ناهيك عن دعم الفريق بعناصر  جديدة مميزة.. ولهذا نطلق النداء وللمرة الألف لكل أهل الكيان المريخي مجلس  وأقطاب وجماهير للإلتفاف حول الفريق في هذه المرحلة الحرجة.. وإنقاذ ما  يمكن انقاذه قبل أن تقع الفأس على الرأس.
 * اللهم إني قد بلغت فاشهد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات الدوري السوداني الممتاز اليوم السبت 
#الدوري_السوداني_الممتاز 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مغادرة الأحمر الخيار الأقرب لمنجد النيل لحل مشكلته مع النادي





يخطط منجد النيل حارس مرمى المريخ لمغادرة الكشوفات الحمراء وكشف اللاعب لبعض المقربين منه عدم نيته المواصلة مع المريخ.
وفشل  منجد في التوصل الى اتفاق مع مجلس الادارة حتى الآن فيما يتعلق بالخطأ  الموجود في عقده حيث يؤكد اللاعب أن عقده مع المريخ انتهى بنهاية اكتوبر  الماضي.
فيما يصر مجلس المريخ على أن عقد اللاعب مازال سارياً مع  النادي باعتباره وقع على عقد لمدة أربع سنوات وليس ثلاث سنوات كما يقول  اللاعب.
وتبدو مغادرة اللاعب للكشوفات الحمراء هي الخيار الأقرب للاعب لحل مشكلته مع النادي الاحمر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخوض تجربته الثانية بالاثنين وينتظم في معسكر مقفول الثلاثاء





قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ أن يؤدي الفريق تجربته الثانية استعداداً للقاء القمة يوم بعد غدٍ الاثنين أمام أحد أندية الدوري الممتاز.
ويطمح  الجهاز الفني لكسب المزيد من الاحتكاك بالنسبة للاعبين والوقوف أكثر على  مدى جاهزيتهم وتطبيق الاستراتيجية التي سيتم الاعتماد عليها في الفترة  المقبلة.
وكان الطاقم الفني للفريق بقيادة جمال أبوعنجة والكابتن حامد بريمة أمن بصورة رسمية على أداء مباراتين وديتين قبل منازلة الهلال.
ومن  المتوقع أن يتم تحديد اسم النادي الثاني الذي سيواجه الأحمر وديًا بعد  الانتهاء من مباراة اليوم مع فريق الامتداد ويرجح أن يكون ضمن فرق الدوري  الممتاز حتى تكون الفائدة أكبر.
ويوم الثلاثاء سينتظم الفريق في معسكر مقفول يستمر حتى موعد الديربي السبت المقبل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر يستضيف الفلاح عصر اليوم بالنقعة






يشهد  ملعب النقعة بالفاشر عصر اليوم المواجهة المهمة التي تجمع هلال الفاشر  بضيفه الفلاح عطبرة ضمن الجولة الحادية عشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
فهلال  الفاشر صاحب الأرض يدخل مباراة اليوم برصيد ست نقاط في المركز الخامس عشر  وكان الفريق خاض سبع مباريات فاز في مباراة واحدة وتعادل في ثلاث مباريات  وخسر أربع مباريات وكان خسر مباراته الأخيرة أمام الرابطة كوستي بهدفين  نظيفين خارج ملعبه ويطمح للعودة لسكة الانتصارات من جديد عبر بوابة الفلاح  عصر اليوم.
أما الطرف الثاني في المباراة فريق الفلاح فيحتل المركز  الخامس برصيد 15 نقطة من تسع مباريات حقق الفوز في أربع مباريات وتعادل في  اثنتين وخسر مباراتين وكان حقق الفوز على حي العرب بورتسودان في آخر  مبارياته بهدفين نظيفين على ملعبه بعطبرة.
ويطمح الفريق في تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم والمنافسة بقوة على مراكز الصدارة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غانا تصدم جنوب أفريقيا في تصفيات الأمم


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
حقّق  منتخب غانا فوزًا غاليًا على ضيفه جنوب أفريقيا بهدفين دون مقابل في  المباراة التي جرت مساء ”الخميس” ضمن المرحلة الأولى لتصفيات أمم  أفريقيا”كان” لحساب المجموعة الثالثة.

وأحرز أهداف المنتخب الغاني  كلاً من توماس”36، ومحمد”80â€³، ليضع أوّل ثلاث نقاط في المركز الثاني خلف  السودان الذي يتصدّر المجموعة بعد فوزه على ساوتومي بأربعة أهداف.
وفي مباراة ثانية ضمن المجموعة الأولى، حسم التعادل بهدفين مباراة مالي وغينيا، كما تعادل منتخب الكنغو والجابون من دون أهداف.
وضمن مباريات المجموعة الثامنة، اكتسح منتخب الجزائر ضيفه زامبيا بخمسة أهداف دون مقابل.
وسجّل الأهداف كلاً من رامي”44â€³،بغداد بونجاح”68â€³،العربي هلال”86â€³،بغداد بونجاح”90â€³.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور: ميسي يثأر من البرازيل ويتوج الأرجنتين بالسوبر كلاسيكو في الرياض


كووورة - رامي أبو الوليد




ميسي يتسلم كأس السوبر كلاسيكو
قاد  النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي منتخب بلاده للفوز على البرازيل في كأس  السوبر كلاسيكو 1-0، امس الجمعة، على ملعب جامعة الملك سعود بالعاصمة  السعودية "الرياض".

هدف المباراة الوحيد سجله ميسي بعد مرور 14  دقيقة فقط على بداية اللقاء، ليثأر لمنتخب التانجو من خسارة الكأس نفسه  أمام البرازيل، في جدة قبل نحو عام.

بداية خاطفة

بدأت  المباراة بإيقاع سريع حتى وصل المنتخب البرازيلي بأول فرصة بعد مرور 6  دقائق على البداية، بعدما وصلت الكرة إلى جابرييل جيسوس داخل منطقة الجزاء،  ليطلق تسديدة أرضية، لكنها ذهبت سهلة بين يدي الحارس إستيبان أندرادا.

ومع  حلول الدقيقة 9، تحصل جيسوس على ركلة جزاء بعد إعاقته داخل منطقة  العمليات، لينبري لها بنفسه ويسددها برعونة إلى خارج المرمى، لتضيع فرصة  التقدم على المنتخب البرازيلي.

ولم تمر سوى دقيقتين حتى نجح ليونيل  ميسي في الحصول على ركلة جزاء، ليتقدم لها بنفسه ويسددها، لكن الحارس  البرازيلي أليسون بيكر نجح في التصدي لها، قبل أن تعود الكرة للبرغوث، الذي  وضعها بسهولة داخل الشباك، ليتقدم منتخب الأرجنتين بهدف مبكر.



دانت  السيطرة نسبيًا للأرجنتين بعد التقدم، لكن الخطورة غابت عن المرميين حتى  وصول البرازيل بفرصة عن طريق لوكاس باكيتا، الذي سدد كرة قوية بيسراه،  لكنها مرت بجوار القائم.

وفي اللحظات الأخيرة من الشوط الأول، أنقذ  أليسون مرماه من هدف ثانٍ بعدما تصدى لتسديدة قوية من ميسي، قبل أن يطلق  الحكم صافرة النهاية بتقدم الأرجنتين.





سيطرة أرجنتينية

وتواصلت  هجمات الفريقين على المرميين في الشوط الثاني، وجاءت أخطر الفرص عن طريق  الأرجنتيني لوكاس أوكامبوس، الذي تسلم تمريرة داخل منطقة الجزاء وأطلق  تسديدة صاروخية، على مرمى أليسون.

السيطرة الأرجنتينية استمرت  لاحقا، وكاد ميسي أن يكرر هدفه السابق بقميص برشلونة في شباك أليسون من  ركلة حرة، لكن الحارس البرازيلي كان يقظًا هذه المرة وأبعد الكرة إلى  ركنية.

وعاد ميسي لتنفيذ ركلة حرة جديدة، لكن تسديدته ذهبت سهلة  بين يدي أليسون، الذي واصل الذود عن مرماه بتصديه لتصويبة قوية من أقدام  لياندرو باريديس، لتتحول إلى ركنية.

ولم يظهر المنتخب البرازيلي  بأي خطورة طوال الشوط الثاني، لينجح راقصو التانجو في الحفاظ على تقدمهم  حتى إطلاق الحكم صافرة النهاية بفوزهم بهدف نظيف.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

*امير عوض*

*قطعةٌ من النار*

في ظل الوضع الاقتصادي المُعقد في بلادنا تُصبح ادارة الاندية الرياضية أو مجرد الدخول في مجلسٍ من مجالسها ضربٌ من ضروب الجنون.

بِفعل هذه الأزمة تساقطت عشرات المجالس في حالة من الهروب الجماعي و النفور من الصرف الهائل الذي يعتري مسيرة الأندية في ظل عدم وجود مدخولات ثابتة و مستقرة لهذه الأندية التي تعتمد في الغالب علي الدعومات الفردية لتسيير نشاطها بدون أي خطط مستقبلية للاستثمار فيها.

(هلال الفاشر.. الأهلي شندي.. مريخ الفاشر.. الأهلي مروي.. الهلال كادوقلي.. الأهلي عطبرة.. و الأهلي الخرطوم.. الخرطوم الوطني.. هلال الابيض.. و مريخ الأبيض).. كل هذه الأندية حالياً فقدت مجالسها خلال الأسبوع المنصرم و تعاني من حالة من الفراغ الاداري و الهروب الكبير للاداريين الذين اكتووا بنيران الصرف الهائل علي المشاركة في المنافسات القومية.

ﻗﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻮﻳﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻴﻦ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺃﻥ هذه ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺗﺆﺩﻯ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻭ ﺃﻧﺸﻄﺘﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻴﺌﺔ ﺳﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻗﺘﺼﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﺗﺰﺩﺍﺩ ﺗﻌﻘﻴﺪﺍً ﻳﻮﻣﺎً ﺑﻌﺪ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻭ ﺗﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺹ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺣﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﻋﺮﺿﻪ ﻟﻠﻀﻐﻮﻁ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻌﺔ من قبل الجمهور.. مع انحسار ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﺍﺗﻲ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ الضيق في المرافق ﻭ المنشئات، ﺃﻭ ﺭﺳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ الزهيدة، ﺃﻭ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ، و ﺃﻳﺠﺎﺭ ﻣﻨﺸﺄﺗﻬﺎ.

هذا الوضع يستلزم دخول الوزارة الاتحادية بعمل دراسات علمية و منهجية لمناقشة ما يدور في هذه الأندية قبل أن يُصبح علينا يوماً لا نجد فيه ادارياً واحداً يمتلك الرغبة في دخول مجال العمل الرياضي.

الوزارة.. و الدولة.. ملزمان بتوفير استثمار حقيقي لهذه الأندية حتي تتمكن من الاعتماد علي مواردها الداخلية.. و استقطاب هذا الدعم الاستثماري هو مهمة الدولة التي يجب عليها ان تفكر في تفعيل البرتكولات الرياضية لجلب الدعومات الخارجية من المنظمات و الدول الصديقة.

و للأسف.. فقد حصر الاتحاد دوره في انتشال هذه الاندية في مربع (تكوين لجان تطبيع) فقط.. و هذه اللجان عبارة عن مسكنات وقتية و ليست حلاً جذرياً للأزمة المرتبطة بالشق الاقتصادي في المقام الاول و الاخير.

*نبضات متفرقة*

انعدام الاستثمار بالاندية الرياضية هو ما وضعها رهينة تحت تصرف رجال المال.

الرأسمالية تتحكم في الأندية بسبب تصديها للصرف المهول في ظل عدم وجود عوائد ثابتة سوي جيب الرئيس.. و لهذا فمن مصلحتها لتحافظ علي مواقعها و أن يكون النادي أسيراً تحت قبضتها و ذلك بتعطيل الاستثمار الحقيقي و الفاعل. 

لا سبيل للانعتاق من جيوب الافراد سوي بتفعيل الاستثمار بصورة حقيقية و بمعاونة و اشراف مباشر من الدولة.

ﻣﻘﺘﺮﺣﺎﺕ من دراسة عالمية ﻟﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﻓﺎﻋﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻱ ﻛﻤﺆﺷﺮ ﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﺍﺗﻲ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ:

1/ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺑﺘﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﻭ ﺗﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﻛﻞ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻟﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻌﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﺍﺗﻲ.

2/ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻋﻴﺔ ﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﺸﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻔﺔ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻭ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﻭ ﺍﻷﺩﻭﺍﺕ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻓﻲ ﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ.

3/ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻂ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻋﻠﻤﻴﺔ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺠﻨﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻭ ﺗﻌﺒﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﻜﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ، ﻭ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻼﺋﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻤﻮﻝ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ.

4/ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺑﺈﻧﺸﺎﺀ ﺷﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﻣﺴﺎﻫﻤﺔ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻋﺮﺿﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﺻﺔ ﻟﻼﻛﺘﺘﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻷﺳﻬﻢ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ.

5/ ضرورة ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻳﺔ ﺑﺘﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻹﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺗﺤﻔﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺜﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﻟﻀﺦ ﻭ ﺗﻮﻇﻴﻒ ﺃﻣﻮﺍﻟﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ.

6/ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺍﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻠﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺨﺼﺼﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﺎﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺣﺠﻢ ﻭ ﻛﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺎﺕ ﻭ ﺍﻷﻋﺒﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻘﺎﺓ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ.

7/ ﺳﻌﻲ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻣﺘﻼﻙ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺜﺔ ﻣﻦ ‏(صحيفة ﺧﺎﺻﺔ، ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺮﻭﻧﻲ، ﻗﻨﺎﺓ تلفزيونية و اذاعة‏) ﻭ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﻣﺘﻄﻠﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ.

8/ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻣﺠﺎﻟﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﺎﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻬﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻟﺠﺬﺏ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ.

*نبضة أخيرة*

أعينوهم قبل أن تفقدوهم للأبد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

• إيطاليا تحافظ على العلامة الكاملة بإسقاط البوسنة
• إسبانيا تستعرض قوتها بسباعية في شباك مالطا
• السويد تحسم تأهلها إلى يورو 2020 بعد فوزه على منتخب رومانيا
• فوز صعب لسويسرا على جورجيا.. والدنمارك تكتسح جبل طارق
• النرويج تسحق جزر فارو .. وفنلندا تبلغ اليورو لأول مرة في التاريخ
• ميسي يثأر من البرازيل ويتوج الأرجنتين بالسوبر كلاسيكو في الرياض
• المغرب يسقط في فخ موريتانيا بتصفيات أمم أفريقيا
• تونس تمطر شباك ليبيا برباعية في تصفيات الكان
• تنزانيا تخطف فوزا قاتلا من غينيا الاستوائية
• جنوب أفريقيا تضرب موعدًا مع مصر على تذكرة الأولمبياد
• الامارات : تعادل النصر والجزيرة يهدي شباب الأهلي بطاقة التأهل
• الريان يمطر شباك الأهلي .. والسد يهزم الشحانية في كأس قطر
• ديفيد سيلفا نجم مانشستر سيتي يقترب من الدوري الياباني
• البرازيل تعبر فرنسا بسيناريو مثير إلى نهائي مونديال الناشئين
• ألمانيا تبحث عن تذكرة التأهل لليورو من بوابة بيلاروسيا
• ريفر بليت يمر دون عناء إلى نهائي كأس الأرجنتين
• سان جيرمان مهتم بالتعاقد مع أومتيتي مدافع برشلونة
• سكالوني: لاعبو الأرجنتين يقاتلون من أجل القميص
• تيتي: رودريجو مهاجم ريال مدريد سيكون مستقبل البرازيل
• راموس: لا أريد الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء
• بيانيتش: البوسنة لا تستحق التأهل لليورو من التصفيات الحالية
• بيانيتش يثير قلق يوفنتوس بعد تعرضه للاصابة 
• الليجا تتمسك بخطتها رغم قرار القضاء الإسباني
• فياريال يؤكد احترامه لقرار عدم خوض أمام أتلتيكو مدريد في ميامي
• فان دايك يحذر من خطورة أيرلندا الشمالية
• بيل يفضل ويلز على الريال.. ويتبرأ من الاتهام المضحك
• سون يعتذر لجماهير كوريا بعد التعثر أمام لبنان
• وكيل كافاني يفتح الباب أمام عودته للكالتشيو
• هندرسون: كنت مستعدًا لقتل سواريز
• كاسياس: معجزات كريستيانو تؤهله للفوز بالكرة الذهبية
• راكيتيتش: لا أستطيع اللعب مثل تشافي أو ميسي
• بيكيه: مدريد بيتي الثاني.. وميسي أفضل من مارادونا
• سواريز: لم أتوقع نجاحي مع برشلونة.. وميسي مهد طريقي للحذاء الذهبي
• لوف: لسنا مرشحين لحصد لقب اليورو
• أليسون: صلاح أعطاني انطباعًا إيجابيًا عن العرب


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[SIZE=6] ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :

* هلال الفاشر (-- : --) الفلاح عطبرة
الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

* اهلي مروي (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي
الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

...................  ...................

◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :

* مدغشقر (-- : --) إثيوبيا
الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

* ساحل العاج (-- : --) النيجر
الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

...................  ...................

◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :

* قبرص (-- : --) إسكوتلندا
الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

* إذربيجان (-- : --) ويلز
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

* سان مارينو (-- : --) كازاخستان
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

* روسيا (-- : --) بلجيكا
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

* سلوفينيا (-- : --) لاتفيا
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

* كرواتيا (-- : --) سلوفاكيا
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

* إيرلندا الشمالية (-- : --) هولندا
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 2

* ألمانيا (-- : --) روسيا البيضاء
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 1

* النمسا (-- : --) مقدونيا الشمالية
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 3


▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :

* فنلندا (3 : 0) ليشتنشتاين
* أرمينيا (0 : 1) اليونان
* النرويج (4 : 0) جزر فاروه
* سويسرا (1 : 0) جورجيا
* الدانمارك (6 : 0) جبل طارق
* البوسنة والهرسك (0 : 3) إيطاليا
* إسبانيا (7 : 0) مالطة
* رومانيا (0 : 2) السويد

................... ...................

◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :

* زمبابوي (0 : 0) بوتسوانا
* تنزانيا (2 : 1) غينيا الإستوائية
* المغرب (0 : 0) موريتانيا
* تونس (4 : 1) ليبيا

...................  ...................

◄ مباريات دولية ودية 🌏 - منتخبات :

* البرازيل (0 : 1) الأرجنتين
* المجر (1 : 2) أوروغواي

——————————————
[/SIZE]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينازل الإمتداد وديا في الثالثة عصر اليوم
المكتب الإعلامي
يخوض المريخ في تمام الساعة الثالثة والنصف من عصر اليوم السبت أولى تجاربه الإعدادية بملعبه بأمدرمان وذلك عندما يقابل نادي الإمتداد أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى بولاية الخرطوم ويأتى اللقاء في إطار استعدادات الفرقة الحمراء لمقابلة الهلال يوم الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر في بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء – علم الدين هاشم – بلاش عناد يابكري !

** لازال الكابتن بكري المدينة علي موقفه الرافض للعودة الي ناديه القوة الجوية والمشاركة في الدوري العراقي مالم يتسلم حقوقه المالية ورفض العقرب التحذيرات التي كان قد اطلقها النادي العراقي من قبل بتقديم شكوي ضده الي الفيفا اذا لم يعد الي العراق !
** لاشك ان موقف بكري المدينة بعدم العودة الي العراق سيورط المريخ في قضية نزاع قانوني امام الفيفا مع نادي القوة الجوية نسبة لوجود اتفاق سابق بين الناديين بدفع المبلغ المتبقي وهو ظ§ظ  الف دولار من عقد الاعارة علي اقساط الامر الذي لايعترف به بكري المدينة الذي يطالب بنصيبه كاملا من قيمة العقد التي تبلغ ظ،ظ¤ظ  الف دولار !
** لايمكن لا احد ان يزايد علي حقوق بكري المدينة طالما انه قد وافق علي مبدأ الاعارة واللعب لنادي القوة الجوية لمدة عام كامل فمن حقه ان يستلم نصيبه المنصوص عليه في العقد ولكن عليه ان لاينسي بان العقد المذكور قد نص علي استلام حقوقه بالتقسيط وهو ماوافق عليه مجلس المريخ عند لقائه بوفد نادي القوة الجوية .
** اعتقد ان حل ازمة بكري المدينة بيد المسؤولين في نادي المريخ وهو مايجب ان يعلمه ويتفهمه العقرب حيث كان من واجب المجلس ان يقنع العقرب بالعودة الي العراق ويطمئنه علي استلام حقوقه المالية بالتقسيط طالما هناك موافقة علي هذا الشرط بين الناديين عندما تم توقيع عقد الاعارة
** تعنت بكري ورفضه العودة الي ناديه والمشاركة معه في الدوري العراقي لن يكون في مصلحته بعدما هدد نادي الفوة الجوية بانه سيشكو بكري المدينة والمريخ الي الفيفا واعتقد ان لنادي العراقي سيكون في موقف قوي اذا لجأ الي الفيفا طالما ان العقد يمنحه الحق في تسديد المتبقي من قيمة العقد بالتقسيط !
** نعيد ونكرر ماذكرناه سابقا بان من مصلحة بكري المدينة العودة الي ناديه والمشاركة معه في الدوري العراقي حيث لايوجد اي خيار اخر امامه لاستعادة نشاطه الكروي بعدنا تم ايقافه من اللعب مع المربخ !
*قروبات نبض الاسيادقروبات نبض الاسياد* اقترب موعد مباراة القمة في النصف الاول من الدوري الممتاز ومازال اعداد المريخ وتحضيراته لايتناسب مع اهمية هذه المباراة التي ربما تكون نتيجتها مؤشر حاسم علي موقف الناديين الكبيرين من المنافسة علي اللقب الدوري في النصف الثاني من الدوري الممتاز
** الجهاز الفني في نادي الهلال بقيادة المدرب صلاح محمد ادم ادرك اهمية هذه المباراة مبكرا باداء فريقه مباراة ودية مع مريخ الفاشر انتهت بفوز الازرق بينما لازال الكابتن جمال ابوعنجه يبحث عن اداء مباريات ودية يكسر بها حاجز التمارين اليومية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة

#د. مزمل ابوالقاسم

# شتان بين التبر والتراب


°(الزبد الذي يذهب جفاء) يتمثل في أقدام الزميل الصديق محمد عبدالماجد على المكابرة باللجوء إلى العواطف والإنشاء والجدل البيزنطي لدحض حقائق ماثلة لا تحتمل النقض.
°حديثه عن نزاهة د. كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد الكرة وترفعه عن المساس بالمال العام مردود عليه لانه يناقض واقعا يشهد.         ° تجاوزات فاضحة وفساد متناسلا اوردنا تفاصيله الصادمة مرارا وتحدينا صاحبه أن يرفع الأمر إلى القضاء أن تجنينا عليه ورميناه بما ليس فيه فعجز وبهت الذي فسد.
َ° مضحك والله ان يدعي عبدالماجد ان شداد يمسك عن شرب زجاجة المياه الغازية أثناء اجتماعات الاتحاد.. إذا عرف ان ثمنها مسدد من المال العام.      ° ومثير للسخرية زعمه انه بادر بإعادة شريحة هاتف جوال جوال منحت له بصفته رئيسا للاتحاد بعد أن فارق المنصب.
° من تحدث عن امتناعه عن شرب المياه الغازية سهل لزوجته  الحصول على عشرين ألف دولار من أموال اتحاده وبرر فعله المستهجن بأن أحد نوابه حلف عليه بالطلاق كي يوقع شيكا بالمبلغ ومن زعم عبدالماجد انه أعاد شريحة الموبايل  سمح لزوجته باستغلال عربة مملوكة للاتحاد أكثر. من عشره سنوات. ° ترفعه المزعوم يدحضه حرصه على سداد فاتورة هاتفه الشخصي من أموال الاتحاد شهريا فعن اي تعفف تتحدث ي رجل؟.
° المتعفف الوهمي اشتري بطارية لسيارته من أموال اتحاده وبلغ فساده مرحلة تزويد السيارة المخصصة لزوجته بالوقود على حساب الاتحاد.
° من يدافع عنه عبدالماجد بالباطل منح احد موظفي الاتحاد حافزا قيمته ظ،ظ¤ الف دولار من أموال الاتحاد لمجرد انه أنجز العمل المسند إليه ورفده بمبلغ  مماثل لتغطية كلفه سفريات خارجية ادعي انها على صله بعمله في الاتحاد.
° استغربنا فعله ثم اكتشفنا لاحقا أن ذلك الكرم الدولاري استهدف تمكين الموظف الفاسد من رد مبلغ عشره الف دولار اختلسها بكل قوة عين بعد أن سلمت إليه بغرض تحويلها لمدرب المنتخب.
° فساد شداد وصل مرحلة توحيد الذمة المالية مع ذمة الموظف المختلس بتعليمات وجهها للإدارة  المالية للاتحاد وقضت بقيد المبلغ المختلس كعهدة شخصية على رئيس الاتحاد كي يتجنب محاسبة اللص وإحالته إلى النيابة قبل أن ينعم عليه بآلاف الدولارات كي يعيد من بعضها المبلغ المختلس على روؤس الأشهاد.
° لم يكتف شداد بتخصيص عشرين ألف دولار من أموال الاتحاد لزوجته بل أعلن أنه سيأخذ ثمانين الف دولار.. فياتري كم يبلغ عدد الشرائح وكم شحنة مياه غازية يستطيع شراءها بالمبلغ المذكور.
° رمز النزاهة الكاذبة سهل لشركة ترحيل لا تمتلك اي بص توقيع عقدين ترحيل أندية الممتاز مقابل سته مليارات جنيه بالقديم... وفعل ذلك بلا مناقصة كما سكت عن إهدار مستشاره الفاسد لمبلغ الفين وخمسمائة دولار أنفقت على عقد لتركيب كاميرات مراقبة في مباني الاتحاد ولم يثمر عن تركيب اي كاميرا...
° كذلك سهل شداد لأحد المتبطلين الحصول على ستين الف جنيه لمجرد انه يحرس مكتبه ويقضي له بعض أموره الخاصة.
° رمز النزاهة المزعوم صمت على جريمة احتيال موثقة بالمستندات سعي فيها المدير الإداري للاتحاد لسرقة (ظ£ظ¥ظ¨ظ£) دولار بادعاء انه سيسدد بها كلفة استقدام حكام مباراة منتخبي السودان وتشاد مع ان قيمة التذاكر مشددة سلفا من حساب الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم.
° فوق ذلك رفض شداد محاسبة اللص نفسه عندما أقدم على تزوير ايصالين ماليين ليساعد بهما اداريا تم ضبطه مختلسا لأموال الاتحاد وتسامح معه معلوم الدوافع فالموظف المذكور. (يعقوب محمد علي) هو الذي تكفل بتسليم زوجة شداد مبلغ العشرين الف دولار(كاش اخدر) في دارها.
° كذلك سكت شداد عن واقعة أخرى ارتكبها ذات الموظف الفاسد عندما نال مع زميل له نثرية دولارية من الاتحاد نظير مشاركته في سنمار نظمه الفيفا في جنوب افريقيا كما رفض محاسبته عندما على تزوير تصويت مدرب منتخب السودان في استفتاء نظمه الفيفا لاختيار احسن لاعب في العالم.
° تلك نماذج بسيطة عن الفساد المستشري في اتحاد الكرة اما عن فساد شداد الإداري فحدث ولا حرج إذ تكفيه مجاهرته بتجاوز النظام الأساسي لإتحاده بتعطيله تكوين لجنة الأخلاقيات باعتراف إدلي به على الهواء  في تلفزيون السودان  مع ان تكوين اللجنة المذكورة ملزم له بنص لا يقبل النقض والاجتهاد ورد في صلب دستور الاتحاد.
° اما ما ذكره محمد عبدالماجد عن مناصب شداد الدولية ونظرياته وكتيباته التي تدرس في الاتحاد الأوروبي فيعد من ساذج القول ولغو الحديث لأنه مجرد هراء وادعاء لا يسنده واقع ونتحداه أن ينشر لنا عنوان اي كتاب أو نظرية ابتدعها شداد وصارت مرجعا لأي اتحاد حتى داخل السودان ناهيك عن أوروبا.
° لم يتقلد شداد في حياته كلها سوى منصب قاري وحيد عندما حصل على عضوية المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد الأفريقي لنصف دورة قبل أن يفقد منصبه بعد عامين في انتخابات التجديد النصفي أمام مرشح مغمور من بوروندي فعن اي مناصب يتحدث عبدالماجد المفتون بالدكتاتور الفاسد.

#آخر الحقائق

° لو كانت المناصب تمنع أصحابها من التعرض للمحاسبة حال ولوغهم في الفساد لنجدت جوزيف بلاتر الرئيس السابق للاتحاد الدولي وميشيل بلاتيني الرئيس السابق للاتحاد الأوروبي ولمنعت  معاقبتهما بأمر لجنة الأخلاقيات التابعة للفيفا عندما ثبت أن بلاتر خصص مبلغ مليوني فرنك سويسري لبلاتيني من دون أن يرتبط بعقد مع الفيفا.
° هل توجد أدنى علاقة بين المناصب الرفيعة التي تقلدها رئيس الفيفا والمنصب القاري الوحيد الذي حصل عليه شداد؟؟.
° هل هناك أدنى مقارنة بين شداد الذي لعب لأحد أندية الدرجة الثانية بامدرمان وميشيل بلاتيني الذي قاد منتخب فرنسا للحصول على بطولة أمم أوروبا وحصد لقب هدافها ولعب ليوفنتوس الإيطالي وحصل معه على لقب الكالتشيو وتولى رئاسة الاتحاد الأوروبي ورئاسة اللجنة المنظمة لكأس العالم ظ،ظ©ظ©ظ¨..
° ولو كانت المناصب تحمي الفاسدين من التعرض للمحاسبة لنجدت الألماني فرانز بيكنباور الذي تنتظره جولات محاكمة ساخنة من اهله الألمان الذين استنكروا استخدامه أساليب فاسدة لضمان حصول بلاده على امتياز تنظيم بطولة كأس العالم ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¦..ومنها تخصيص مكاسب سجلها زيارة فريق بايرن ميونخ الألماني إلى تايلاند لضمان الحصول على تصويت رئيس اتحادها للملف الألماني.
° حصل باكنباور على كأس العالم لألمانيا لاعبا ومدربا وكفل لها الحصول على تنظيم كأس العالم ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¦ بصفته رئيسا للجنة المنظمة فلم تغن عنه سيرته وإنجازاته ومكاسبه ومناصبه من الخضوع للمحاكمة. لان الإلمان لا يعبدون الأصنام ولا يفخمون الرجال ولا يضخمون الفاسدين مثلما يفعل بعضنا في السودان.
° ختاما نسأل الحبيب محمد عبدالماجد عن مسوغات ايراده للمبالغ المضبوطة في عهدة الرئيس المخلوع وعدد شركات أشقائه في معرض دفاعه عن رمز الفساد ماذا يقصد بها؟.
° هل يجوز فساد المخلوع واشقائه لشداد أن يستولي على المال العام؟.
° سبق للصحافة الألمانية مهاجمة راينهارد جريندل رئيس الاتحاد الألماني لكرة القدم (نائب رئيس الاتحاد الأوروبي) لمجرد انه حصل علي ساعة يد هدية من رجل أعمال أوكراني وقد أقر جريندل بخطئه وكفر عنه بتقديم استقالته من منصبين يدران عليه مئات الآلاف من اليوروهات بل اتبع الاستقالة باعتذار شجاع أعلن فيه أنه أخطأ بحسن نية لأنه لم يكن يعرف قيمة الهداية!!
° شتان بين رئيس أكبر الاتحادات الكروية في العالم وشداد الفاسد الذي يدعي النزاهة ويلغ في المال العام ليهدره على زوجته وخاصته وحوارييه وأصدقائه من دون أن تعلو وجهه حمرة الخجل أو يقر بخطئه ليحدث نفسه بالإستقالة.. والانكي من ذلك أنه جاهر برغبته في لهف المزيد فاي قوة عين يتمتع بها الإداري الأفسد في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية.
° الا رحم الله الدكتور عبدالحليم  محمد مؤسس الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم ورئيسه الأسبق وعضو اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية والاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الحاصل على وسام الاستحقاق من الفيفا واللجنة الأولمبية الدولية.. رمز النزاهة الحق.. وصاحب الإنجازات التاريخية والمناصب الدولية المرموقة.. لأننا لم نسمع عنه إلا كل خير ولم نر منه إلا ما يزين حتى فارق الفانية.. ليورثنا الدهر بعده من يشين ويفسد ويسمح لنفسه وزوجته وخاصته بالتعدى على أموال اتحاده.... شتان بين التبر والتراااااب.
*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*اخونا كسلاوى السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما فهمنا قاصد شنو بتفاصيل الخبر اعلاه.
لك شكرى مقدما.
                        	*

----------

